# Goose Island Live Oaks



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Whenever in the Rockport area try to go by the park and check out these magnificent trees.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

How old did it say the one behind Kyle and Dee is? Thats one big tree!


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

They say Big Tree is over 1000 years old.The trees grow the way the wind blows.


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Tight Knot said:


> ...The trees grow the way the wind blows.


I bet you'll never guess which way is south...hahaha...


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Pretty neat trees ... thought all the big ones were in Louisiana. Will have to check it out.


----------



## Mudminnow (Mar 10, 2005)

Hmmm, I think they grow away from the salt spray, not necessarily the way the wind blows.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Hey medulla-oblongata 762.......nice pics of that old tree. If you ever get a chance to fly over that area it's pretty impressive.....live oak forrest spearheads right to the beach......also dig those live oaks around the Fulton Mansion...they look like giant bonzai trees


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

That big tree has a lot of history the indians used to sign treatys back in the day. My dad grew up down there and he used to climb on that tree and others before they put a fence around it.


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

It looks like it says that tree is in excess of 3000yrs. That's unreal.


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

1000 years...that is still unreal!


----------



## Newt (May 25, 2004)

*A Giant in the Woods*

Biggest Live Oak in Texas

On April 7th, 2003 the Texas Forest Service presented the San Bernard National Wildlife Refuge with the Champion Tree Certificate for the largest known Live Oak tree in the State of Texas. The impressive giant surpassed the previous champion from Goose Island State Park.

The tree circumference measured 386 inches with a height of 67 feet. The average crown spread is 100 feet. The tree is located in one of the bottomland units of the Austin Woods Conservation Partnership Project.


----------

